# HH=43 B Armor



## philrush (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any pictures, or links to pictures that show interior ARMOR in the HH-43??

Our birds were armored (Danang 1970-71), but I dont have pictures of it.

If you look at "my Photos", you will see a armor plate at the pilots door, but I remember plating on the floor in the cockpit, as well as the cabin area.
maybe even on the side walls?

Thanks for any help.

Phil










oh..and yes...thats me!!
How the years change us!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You looked better than I did in 1970!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Bar Mitzpah John?


----------

